# More ****...a than poo!



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I had to laugh when I took Harley for his first check over with my vet and to be microchipped (he had already had a check up and his first injection with the breeder but I have used my vets for over 27yrs)
It happens that one of my best friends is the clinic manager and she took one look at Harley and went I think you have more **** than poo!! To which the entire waiting room started laughing......it was so funny. 
it is true though although Harley is F1 (50% cocker 50% poodle) he has favoured his mother and was also the only gold caockapoo in the litter of six. He is now coming up for 9 weeks and been with me since last Saturday and I am already noticing the fur growing however his fur is soft like a cocker and only one other bitch was like him all the rest had a coarser fur. So it will be interesting to see how he turns out. To me he will be perfect whatever he looks like!  
I would love to see photos of others at 8/9 weeks:
Harley at 8 weeks 3 days


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How funny! Yes he does look more **** than poo at the moment - however he turns out he is beautiful.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I didn't have Izzy until she was 10 weeks, here she is then - more poo than ****!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I didn't have Izzy until she was 10 weeks, here she is then - more poo than ****!
> 
> :laugh:I am trying to drink my morning cuppa and laughing so much at your comment! she is so sweet, how old is she now? and has she changed much?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's one of the things I love about this breed - they are so individual and all so gorgeous!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That was Lady at 12 weeks when we brought her home....I don't know what she favored more.












that is my scruffy baby now...at 8 months


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet Harley will end up looking almost like a pure cocker. With the way his hair is on his legs and face, I don't think he'll ever have the normal cockapoo fur. 'Lo was a poo for sure:
Pup 8 or 9w.








Adult, 2y.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

My Lolly is more cocka than poo too  Everyone laughs when I tell them that!


----------



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

Lady looks quite similar to my Evie.
I think iv attached 2 photos, one when Evie was 8 weeks, and her a couple of nights ago. shes about 18 weeks now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Evie Wilson said:


> Lady looks quite similar to my Evie.
> I think iv attached 2 photos, one when Evie was 8 weeks, and her a couple of nights ago. shes about 18 weeks now


HAHHAHA, Yes Lady does look quite similar! cute pics!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

haha I understand that! whenever we go anywhere people always think rufus is pure cocker but nope, he isn't!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I thought Harley looked alot like Rufus .. but could be wrong , they 're all lovely x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah, the face is different but the length hair and almost the color is very similar!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

This was Daisy as a pup and now at 9 months


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

parapluie said:


> haha I understand that! whenever we go anywhere people always think rufus is pure cocker but nope, he isn't!


would love to see a bigger picture of Rufus he looks lovely in your Avatar picture, also has he been trimmed in that photo? as his fur seems short again if he has would like to see a before and after! I think Harley is going to look just like a cocker maybe with the odd tufty bits here and there


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

At 12 weeks thought we had a lamb. It was so windy that day.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHAHHAH such a cute photo...and totally like a little lamb


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

This is not a great photo of Harley as he kept moving but here he looked like he was going to have a fluffy face this was at 5.5weeks









This is what I have he is now 9 weeks :ilmc:and yes he is pure cockapoo (I saw both mummy and daddy  ) me thinks he is in fancy dress as a cocker spaniel:laugh:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strof51 said:


> At 12 weeks thought we had a lamb. It was so windy that day.


You get some lovely pictures of your black dog, poppy is really sweet.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I really like the fact that they all look so different! It gives them so much more uniqueness and character.

We met a GORGEOUS cockapoo on our walk yesterday, the same age as Noodle - but the differences in the amound of fur, height and shape were amazing. Noodle was about twice the height. I hope she doesn't grow up to be monster-size!!

Noodle's deffo got more **** than poo, but her fur is growing longer and curlier now.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I love the name Noodle


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

*baby romeo to big man*


----------

